# Peptides for bony healing/cartilage repair



## lan (Apr 14, 2017)

As title. I am leaning towards having surgery to repair chondral injuries in my knee which are giving me chronic problems, probably an autochondrocyte implantation (ACI). Just wondering what would be best to help ensure full healing of the surgery, I presume peps would be my best bet but I am ignorant to the different types.


----------

